# Breast abscess



## codedog (Jan 29, 2010)

Patient had an excision and drainage of a deep breast abscess with an incisional breast biopsy. I want to go 19101 but is the abscess included in 19101 if not ,  I dont see a code for the abscess , maybe 19020?
here is operative report "

OPERATION '- Excision and drainage of deep breast abscess with an incisional breast biopsy 
 Procedure :    After  induction with general anesthesia, the right breast was prepped and draped in the usual fashion and infiltrated with 0.25 % marcaine with epinephrine, an incision was made overlying the mass ans approximately  10 to 15 cc of purulent material was expressed.  The incision  was widely opened in an elliptical fashion and the pocket was  noted to extend deeply into the deep parenchyma of the breast.  The abscess cavity was sharply  excised and sent for biopsy. Cultures of the purulent fluid were also sent.  The cavity was packed open and a sterile dressing was placed. 

Path  reort came back as  611.3 fat necrosis with abscess. any suggestions  ?


----------

